# M12-Sensoren und analog Eingang?



## Plasmablaster (19 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kanns einfach nicht glauben, aber scheinbar ist der M12 Steckverbinder für Sensoren nicht normiert, was die Belegung betrifft.
Wie kann es sein, dass Drucksensoren diverser Hersteller an PIN 1 Vcc und an PIN 3 das Signal anliegt ( in 2-Leitertechnik, 4...20mA) und an den Analogmodulen mit M12-Anschluss diverser Hersteller der Signaleingang auf PIN 2 liegt. PIN 3 wäre dann 0V.
Fertig konfektionierte Leitungen mit M12 Stecker/Buchse sind somit garnicht einzusetzten.
Ist jetzt das erste Mal, dass ich eine Anlage modular mit fertigen Leitungen aufbauen will. Wie es aussieht, wird es an diesem kleinen Detail scheitern.

Wenn jemand Erfahrung damit hat oder dieses Problem kennt, wäre ich über ein paar Infos dankbar.

Viele Grüsse vom Plasmablaster


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

von was für M12-steckverbindern sollen wir sprechen? 

sicher, jeder hersteller macht sich da so seine eigenen gedanken, aber wenn es um die vorkonfektionierten kabel geht, bevorzuge ich jene, welche vollständig belegt sind und ich dann entsprechend dem sensor entscheide, welche adern für ein ordentliches ergebnis notwendig sind


----------



## Plasmablaster (19 August 2008)

Hallo vierlagig!

Ich meine 4-polige M12 Anschlüsse.

Der Drucksensor ist wie folgt belegt:
PIN1 -> Vcc
PIN2 -> 0V
PIN3 -> Signal 4--20mA

Die analoge Eingangsgruppe
PIN1 -> Vcc
PIN2 -> Signaleingang
PIN3 -> 0V

Die Anschlussleitungen in M12 sind 1:1 durchverdrahtet.
Warum passt es denn nicht so wie ich das will??


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

ah, verstehe, nun, den dreher mußte schon erlauben ... aber das sollte ja eigentlich nicht das große problem sein, oder?

warum sollte es daran scheitern, ordentlich dokumentiert sehe ich da kein problem, vorallem, wenn du über eine rangier-klemmleiste gehst


----------



## Plasmablaster (20 August 2008)

Neee...den Dreher will ich nicht hinnehmen!

Und rangieren will ich schon garnicht!

Ich will einfach das M12-konfektionierte Verbindungskabel in den Drucksensor stecken und in die analoge Baugruppe.
Fertig isses!!
Schön wärs....
Alle Hersteller von Drucksensoren haben die gleiche Belegung in dem M12 Stecker.
Ebenso die Hersteller von diversen analogen Baugruppen.
Doch leider sind die nicht zu verbinden.
Ein Verbinder der Pin 2 und PIN3 dreht habe ich noch nicht gefunden.....
Ich weiß garnicht was diese tolle M12-Verbindungstechnik für ein Sinn macht, wenns garnicht zusammen passt...


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

mal ein paar worte aus der praxis, die du vielleicht mal kennenlernen solltest:

wenn ich ein kabel irgendwo auflege, dann nicht danach, welcher pin am anderen ende dran ist, sondern höchsten nach aderfarbe oder nummer und dazu gehöriger klemmennummer, egal ob klemmleiste oder eingangskarte ... sind beide durchnummeriert


----------



## MSB (20 August 2008)

@vl
Ich glaube du verstehst den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht!

Du hast auf der einen Seite einen Messumformer hier einen Druckaufnehmer mit Anschluss für M12 Stecker.
Auf der anderen Seite ist (ich tippe auf einen Analogen ASI Feldslave) mit M12 Buchse.

Du bestellst ein vorkenfektioniertes Kabel, bei dem du richtige Belegung vorausgesetzt,
nichts, null, nada verdrahten ranigieren, oder sonst irgendwie Hand anlegen musst, ist ja konfektioniert / getestet ...

Nun stellst du aber fest, das MU mit dem Analogeingang so nicht kompatibel ist,
also kannst du dein wunderhübsch konfektioniertes Kabel in die Tonne treten,
und musst den Scheiß trotzdem wieder auf die althergebrachte Art und Weise selbst konfektionieren.
Es scheint wohl so, das es tatsächlich kein vorkonfektioniertes Kabel mit entsprechender passender Belegung gibt,
jedenfalls habe ich bei unserem Lieferanten auch nichts passendes gefunden.
Schade eigentlich, erspart im Allgemeinen eine Menge Arbeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Plasmablaster (20 August 2008)

Aderfarbe?? Auflegen??

Irgendwie reden(schreiben) wir aneinander vorbei....

Ich will nicht mehr auflegen oder verdrahten.
Ich will nur noch stecken!

Sensor hat M12-Stecker und die analoge Baugruppe eine M12-Buchse.

Vorkonfektioniertes Kabel reinstecken...fertig....
Geht aber nicht, weil sich die Hersteller nicht ganz einig sind über die Belegung..

Oder gehts viellleicht doch irgendwie???


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

@msb: hast du die frage gleich so verstanden? wenn ja: respekt!


----------



## nekron (21 August 2008)

Moin moin,

es gibt Firmen (wie z.b. W**dm**ller) die machen Dir deine Kabel wie du sie haben willst - mit Doppelabgriff, weiterleitung, Drehung - alles was das Herz begehrt ...

Das ganze sollte innerhalb einer Woche fertig sein (die Erfahrung haben wir gemacht) - und vor allem cm-Genau 

Schönen Tag
 michael


----------



## jabba (21 August 2008)

@4l

Hab ich aber auch so erkannt.

Das Problem liegt hier daran, des es überall so ist (ich weiß nicht ob nur üblich oder vorschrift) das Pin 1 +VCC und Pin 3 0V ist. Genau das ist hier plötzlich anders.

Du kannst alle möglich Verteiler und Senosr Aktor Boxen nehmen
wie Murr, Lumberg,Siemens, Phönix usw... und ein beliebiges Kabel und einen beliebigen Schalter. Das passt fast immer, gibt nur schon mal Probleme mit Sensoren die 2 Kontakte haben (vier-polig) und man will den zweiten Konkat auf einen dreipoligen Buchse legen, aber auch dafür gibt es ein Standardkabel.

Gerade hie liegt das Problem, das man :
1. ein eventuell Spezialkabel nicht erkennt
2. jeder beim Sensor von einer anderen Belegung ausgeht.

Klar kann man dokumentieren, aber das würde ja heissen, das jeder Instandhalter zum wechseln eines Ini's oder des Kabel erst mal in einen Schaltplan sehen muss. Das ist absolut nicht praxistauglich.


----------



## crash (21 August 2008)

da bleibt dir dann nur noch den stecker oder die buchse selbst zu montieren und dabei die belegung anzupassen.
die stecker/buchsen gibts auch in schneid/klemm-technik z.b. von murr.
damit geht die montage recht schnell.
ich würde dafür dann ein andersfarbiges kabel verwenden damit es nicht gegen ein standart kabel getauscht wird.
wir setzen bei uns zur unterscheidung zwischen ein- und ausgängen auch verschiedene farben ein.
so sind verwechselungen "eigentlich" ausgeschlossen.


----------

